# Adders



## Lori

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if/where I can find adders around/near Dundee? I'm not sure if you still get them around here. My grandad seen one once years and years ago, up the sidlaw hills, as I live near the sidlaws I was wondering if you still get them up there/near there?

Thanks, Lori.


----------



## Lee N

If you werent many miles away i could help haha. I love going looking for Adders and photographing them, they really are beautiful animals.

Here's one of my pictures.


----------



## Lori

Great photo! If only I could drive this would be a lot easier, I know of one place close-ish to me! Would love to see an adder in the wild!


----------

